# Say something u want to be true in future....



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will b happy
I will have apassport to visit foreign countries..
I will have a exclusive job
I will love my work place
I wont cry any day
I will love whatever comes to me
I will smile always..
I will have my own apartment
I will join violin n piano classes tooo
I will marry my love


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I won't have any physical pain.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I won't have any physical pain.


 God is listening to u Rossy..*hugs*


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

If thats the case I am screwed.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I will have a girlfriend...


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I will love my wife more...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Evo:1059847773 said:


> I will have a girlfriend...


Aw! I hope you will get one too since your pretty rawrsome :evil


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I will get my act together


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I will get better
I will go to college 
I will go back to dance
I will learn to play the piano 
I will have my first kiss
I will get a good job 
I will get my own house 
I will fall in love 
I will get married 
I will have kids 
I will travel
I will love my life


----------



## weirdfishes1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I will be Happy. Thats all you really have to say.



Oh and Radiohead will come out with more albums :clap


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i will have a body simliar to taylor lautners ;D


i will be agod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I will be with the person I love.
I will have hot sex with them everyday, if not every other day.
I will develop better social skills.
I will get my driver's license.
I will do well in college.
I will get a well-paying job.
I will live in a cozy apartment.
I will travel as much as I want.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I will finish college
I will make new friends
I will earn a decent living with my writing
I will start dating again
I will get back into dance
I will accept the way I look


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I will not wake up naked in the middle of a Walgreen's parking lot after being high on angel dust.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

huh said:


> I will not wake up naked in the middle of a Walgreen's parking lot after being high on angel dust.


Good to see you're setting the bar high


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I will have friends


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

gustafsg said:


> Good to see you're setting the bar high


This one at least seems attainable...maybe.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bengals 2013 Superbowl Champs! 

Could have the lowest odds in this whole thread quite possibly.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

I will stop hating myself, I will be comfortable in my own skin, I will be able to communicate effortlessly and move through the world with grace, my cartesian theatre will downsize, I will allow myself to have close friends, I will be a successful artist/cartoonist with a thick skin, I will have a strongly rooted family, I will avoid all the mistakes my parents made and avoid inventing many new ones.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I will be with the person I love.
> I will have hot sex with them everyday, if not every other day.
> I will develop better social skills.
> I will get my driver's license.
> ...


marry me


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

huh said:


> I will not wake up naked in the middle of a Walgreen's parking lot after being high on angel dust.


 :lol

NICE!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I WILL BE A SELF-SUFFICIENT BADASS WHO GETS **** DONE AND MAKES THE *****ES SWOON.

~~lol doubts~~

Er, anyway.

I will have a job.
I will have my license.
I will be able to afford an apartment.
I will be physically fit.
I will find someone who makes me happy and I will be able to make them just as happy.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Caggee said:


> I WILL BE A SELF-SUFFICIENT BADASS WHO GETS **** DONE AND MAKES THE *****ES SWOON.


*chortle* _Wow_. :clap



Caggee said:


> I will find someone who makes me happy and *I will be able to make them just as happy*.


I like this. Especially agree with the want of the last part.

_I will find a path to live and be happy and content._
_I will be better at being me._

^ Those 2 took me way too long to think of. That's not good.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will shop a grand dress for me n wear red sandles..
i will dance in square under afountain
i will learn ice skating
i will meet Danile Redcliffe n tell him How His Harry Potter movies cheers me up everytime...


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I will feel as positive as I do right now...permenantly.


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

I will get over her, as hard as it will be.
I will find my life's calling, attend college and see it through to completion.
I will find a decent job that I'm happy with.
I will find a girl that's perfect for me - someone who I will love until my dying breath and somebody who loves me just as much.
I will gain the confidence and self-respect to attract someone like that in the first place.
I will overcome my SA and depression.
I will be happy.

... Oh, who am I kidding? :roll


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

I will meet the other half of me who will hold my hand when it all crashes and falls apart and will stay by my side unconditionally without asking for more than my heart. :hs 
:love


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to finally be able to relax and no longer be tense and wound up whenever I am outside, no longer subconsciously under the suspicion that anything out there could pose as a potential threat or an inconvenience to my state of mental well-being.

I want to be less in a state of constant worry rendering me a perpetual nervous wreck and finally be at least somewhat content (even if it means eventually accepting a few things about me that I might not yet want to) with how I am, feel, and possibly above all, carry myself.

Hopefully this will all be true in the near future...



huh said:


> I will not wake up naked in the middle of a Walgreen's parking lot after being high on angel dust.


Be grateful that it wasn't a CVS parking lot!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I have so many plans for the future and nothing or no one will ruin them. Getting a great bod is a must. Also, not using the inet as much is another one. I wanna be somebody in life, ya know. Get my degree, marry, just live a decent life. Also I want to become a better person inside and out and not fuss about stupid ****.


----------



## Oneire (Apr 18, 2012)

I want to feel as comfortable speaking to others as I do when speaking to myself. To have my own business, 'cuz I hate working for other folks bottom line. To be able to travel to all the places I've dreamed about since childhood. I want to find someone who will try to be understanding, and most importantly, will not get annoyed on the occasions when I talk his ear off late into the night, 'cuz he knows I'm just trying say about 10 years worth of stuff before I either: die, the world ends, or I run out of breath--which ever comes first. And finally, if I can't have any of these things, at least let my [currently] measly savings grow into enough money so that I can own the Catalina that me and mah doggie will sail into the sunset on and live [quiet] drama free lives. :clap

That's not too much to ask for! :b


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i want to be able to form a cohesive opinion, and be able to stick to one.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be happy
I will be treated respectfully...the bullying will stop
I will have an awesome future and never spend a day regreting it
I will sort out all my problems- SA, EDNOS, etc etc
I will become a normal teenager and start obsessing over boys etc...i can't be normal!
I will be rich and be who I wanna be
I will fix the world...the human race has a bad attitude problem


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> *chortle* _Wow_. :clap


I mean, it's definitely an amiable goal, amirite? ;p


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I will have my own house.
I will have a succesful job that pays well
I will get married and have three kids


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Caggee said:


> I mean, it's definitely an amiable goal, amirite? ;p


Totes.  ...that's what teens and twenty-somethings say, right? "Totes"? :con

I'm not old, I'm just out of touch. :blank

Everyone has expressed things far better than I have and wanted to on this thread.

:idea

*I want to be able to express myself, to be able to reveal my personality every time.*


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Totes.  ...that's what teens and twenty-somethings say, right? "Totes"? :con
> 
> I'm not old, I'm just out of touch. :blank
> 
> ...


Totes what we sayyy~~ ='D Bahha. I never used it until someone I knew did, pretty much all the time, and I guess I ended up mirroring them out of familiarity because now it just pops into my mind as a response all the time.

At least there's the internet to show you all the hip new ways to jive without actually talking to anyone, eh? ;D I swear, I would be even more ignorant than I currently am, if not for the internet...

Well when all the good wants are used up! D:<
That one is actually very good, as well. addthattomylist.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I _will_ be able to walk down the street some day without my thoughts being stuck in a never-ending cycle of worry ("what if I get assaulted, what if somebody kills me, what if that person is following me, what if these people are judging me?". I _will _be able to make friends and successfully go to social gatherings and let loose and mingle. I _will_ become the successful, intelligent, strong, creative, charismatic person that is hiding behind a shield of various insecurities, doubt, and fear.


----------



## mission2find (Jan 11, 2012)

I will never hesitate I'll only act!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll ba happy with the way I look.
I'll have tons of pets :yes


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

sharks with freakin' lasers attached to their freakin' heads


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> sharks with freakin' lasers attached to their freakin' heads


lol

BUT NO, YOU JUST GET SEABASS.

Ill-tempered mutated seabass, if it's any consolation.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I will graduate from college.
I will have a group of supportive and funny friends.
I will no longer be depressed.
I will be married to a man who treats me as well as I treat him.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Caggee said:


> Ill-tempered mutated seabass, if it's any consolation.


better than a normal seabass :teeth But for the sake of this topic:

* Have a college degree.


----------



## Ivywinds (Mar 8, 2012)

Live somewhere in Europe.. Maybe Poland.. 
Awesome, good, true Friends..
Have a boyfriend.. someone who truly loves me..
Finish College..
Go to concerts without feeling anxious.. 

;P My main wishes.. I suppose they are quite common.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be awesome at everything.
I will make people happy.
I will be spending more time on my hobbies and finding other ones.
I will be a proud owner of a unicorn.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll be deeply in love with someone who feels the same about me.
I'll be married to said person and have children.
I won't hate myself anymore- looks or personality.
I'll have a decent paying job.
I'll be healthy in all areas.
I'll feel comfortable in social situations.
I'll still be close to the friends I have now plus more.
I'll be close in distance and emotionally to my family.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will eat like a pig


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll have a real reason to keep living.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

What do waffles have to do with sex: "And no, this is not a sexual innuendo, I really just want some freakin waffles." Someone has sex on the mind.

My wish list includes simply being happy, fun and social. That is all.


----------



## Chrono Trigger 22 (Apr 24, 2012)

In the future I want people to understand why I am quiet...and I hope they can grasp the concept of "alone time"


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I will live a life that is not bound by pain nor chronic illness
I will finish university
I will work in a field where I can contribute more to this world than I am now
I will be with someone who truly loves me


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I will own my own super awesome abode.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I want Prateek to tell me that he loves me


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Live in other country.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I'm going to buy waffles in the near future...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I will be free of my anxiety problems, i will have a job, i will have friends and my life will be like it was years ago. NORMAL


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh look, the Jet-packs dealers are having a sale!


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

In the future, I want to be surrounded by people who are just as weird as I am


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I will stop missing people that don't miss me.
I will be able to relate to people more easily.
I will not get depressed at a moments notice.
I will be accepted to university, and adjust to city life quickly.
And most importantly, I will be able to start my own life and be happy.


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

I want to feel free.
I want to be independent.
I don't want anxiety to control my life anymore.
I want a real friend.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I will lose all this weight
I will overcome SA
I will have a REAL friend or two


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I will get a better paying job
I will have sucessfully got some peoples autographs


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I just found inner peace.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

I will live for me.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

I will have the courage to walk around my apartment naked with the curtains wide open.


----------



## Swagger91 (Dec 18, 2011)

I will go back to school.
I will have a job.
I will have friends to hang out with everyday.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I will get another chance and not blow it. 
I will have a successful business.
I will be self supported.
I will die happy.


----------



## Vincent Law (Apr 25, 2012)

I will be filthy rich.


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

People won't ask me: "Why are u sweating so much?"


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I will have a life plan of what i'd like to achieve/do.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i will eat a pizza tomorrow. and some ice cream.
i will have a job.
i wont be broke anymore.
im not going to have SA anymore.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Have a job.
Engaged and married to my boyfriend.
Have more money.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I am married and I have a job that I like.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I will be immortal
I will be young and sexy forever
My dog will be immortal
My dog will be young and sexy forever
I will have infinite money
I will never get my period again
I will be able to drink tons of Mt. Dew and not get cavities or fat.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will never get obsessed with any boy from today....not even him...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I will pass all my exams with flying colours.
I will have clear goals.
I will have a summer job.
I will be happy and motivated.


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

I will graduate college
I will have a career
I will have a family
I will have a close circle of friends


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

i will go out with my crush.
i will get into college.
i will get the career of my dreams.
i will have kids.

<3


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I will have a girlfriend
I will have friends
I will strut around crowed places without worrying
I will have an enjoyable career
I will travel the world and retire as the most interesting man in the world


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I will love myself...
I will be confident...


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I will be engaged.
I will be married.
I will be financially stable with me and my boyfriend.
I will be happy and motivated.
I will have friends to hang out with.
I will have good hobbies to partake in and not be bored.
I will have acne free skin.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I will find love
I will feel loved
I will love
I will no longer feel anxious, lonely, and depressed


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I will love myself...
> I will be confident...


Pretty much what I came in here to post.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll make a cup of coffee in my very near future.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

My robo-shark butler will be well mannered and reliable.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I will grow a beard.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

I will ask out my crush
My crush will say yes
I will go to the college of my choice
By chance (lottery, stock, etc), I will be financially secure
I will marry
I will see the world


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Arcane said:


> I will ask out my crush
> My crush will say yes
> I will go to the college of my choice
> By chance (lottery, stock, etc), I will be financially secure
> ...


 same here


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

I will have happy and healthy relationships.
I will be happy.
I will be at peace.
I will reveal myself.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll finish uni with a first and go on to do a Masters.
I'll get a job that challenges me and makes me happy.
My past won't get in the way.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll finish college and become a good nurse
I'll be more settled and comfortable in myself


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Love conquers the world.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

it will all turn around and my life will go in the right direction


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I will be a calm person.
I will look people in the eyes.
I will say no when I need to.
I won't think about death anymore. 
I will be positive.
I will talk to people and not hide away.
I will smile more.
I will have friends.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I will be blessed with an abundance of cheesecake.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

I will have a boyfriend
*sigh*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I will learn to accept and like who I am.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I will have a source of income.
I will move out of my parents' house.
Someone will love me.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I will be able to look in the mirror and see the reflection of someone who has lived up to their full potential.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll wake up and this will all have been a really strange, long nightmare. My baby will still be alive. I'll drive home from work, we'll wrap our arms around each other and everything will be OK. I will have a soul, a spirit, the will to really live again.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

AmericanZero said:


> I will be able to look in the mirror and see the reflection of someone who has lived up to their full potential.


Amen..!! bless me with the same feeling...


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I will see someone in June.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

She will be the reason for my happiness.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I want him to tell him that he likes me more than a friend n that if we can just be together....


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I will not have to depend on my parents my entire life.


----------



## universalmagnetic12 (Jan 28, 2012)

I will be happy
I will say what's on my mind
I won't let opportunities pass by
I will break the cycle of "friend zone"


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I will get that job 
I WILL get that job
I WILL GET THAT JOB 
*I WILL GET THAT JOB WOO HOOO *


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I will find an internship
I will do well on the GRE
I will get in a PhD program
I will find an awesome guy who stays


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I will get over this anxiety problem.
I will finally grow hair on a bald spot.
Hopefully have a job
More friends.
More chest hair, chin hair.
and many more.......


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

getting a job i want


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

I will make a few good friends


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, that worked out for the best.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I will have a job I like where I make decent money

I will be in shape

I will meet someone


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

millyxox said:


> I will get that job
> I WILL get that job
> I WILL GET THAT JOB
> *I WILL GET THAT JOB WOO HOOO *


Hehehe:b...u made me laugh honetly:teeth
Amen:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will find my love n he will be mine
All mine


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

That I have a close friend I play snooker or pool with each week.
That I've lessened online activity.
That I am more optimistic
That I am in a new flat and I'm happy.
That I'm more me, than being too polite.
That I don't get so angry, or depressed.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

I WILL conquer these demons and become the humble young lady I've always dreamed of. I'm half way there. I WILL get there.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I will be happy with my appearance.

And that I will own a car that can totally drive and park itself.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Have some friends
Have a good job (also good income)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am soon going to meet my first crush,we will go on date,i will wish him a happy birthday n hug him tight..will get a kiss on my cheeks....

and everything will be alright he will call on me and we will hang out together,,he will fell in love wid me..true love and tell me that he is in love with me badly


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

guys my two wishes have really come true..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will get married to the man i love with my families consent and his tooo


----------



## aries21 (Oct 30, 2010)

i will have i clear understanding of myself
get a steady job, finish school, make new friends, make youtube videos
take random trips, have my own car, date more, 
take my baby father of child support...... nah. thats about it off the top of my head


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll be a wealthy cardiologist with more money than sense. I will be better at understanding the emotions and intentions of other people, and I will feel less anxious around them. This will allow me to meet and gradually fall in love with an independent and mostly sane woman. I will have a daughter, and I will grow old gracefully.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll have more interesting things going on in my life and know how to carry on a conversation


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I will be having a very awesome sleep session. Near future, by the way. As in 20 minutes from now.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

I will get a degree
I will be awesome at drawing
I will get my drivers lisence
I will have my own apartment
I will get married and have kids
I will have friends
I will travel the world
I will meet people who change my life
I will go to a lot of concerts
I will go on vacation at least once a year
I will have a good relationship with my dad
I will have a job that I love


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i will finish this degree
i will have friends
i will get married
i will have a family
i will be happy


----------



## fear grips me (Sep 25, 2009)

I will have at least one friend that I talk to to on a daily basis.
I will have romance in my life, whether it's a boyfriend or a girlfriend (I'm bi).
I will have a full-time job, preferably one that I enjoy.
I will have a place of my own.
I will have pets of my own, including at least one dog and at least one cat.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

he's going to text me tonight


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I will have a backbone.
I will be a good teacher.
I will have a boyfriend.
I will be fit.
I will be a superb home cook.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

I willl stop torturing myself over nonsense and will find peace and calmness in my life, I will conquer all my deamons and will find a true place that I can call Home.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I will be eating that roast in the kitchen. Oh my god I hear the potatoes being blended...

*orgasm* 
I WANT IT! 
*second orgasm*


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm a pigeon


----------



## SamtheScuttlefish (May 22, 2012)

I'll become a more interesting person
I'll get better at being able to take that leap of faith
I'll make closer bonds with my current friends
I'll make new friends along the way
I'll be able to stick with my best friend no matter what
I'll become a super positive person, trying to see the bright side in things
I'll remember these goals and shoot for them.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope to find someone that has compatible weirdness as me, and we could be happy together in our weird old age.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I want to be able to grow a proper beard that doesn't have patches missing. T_T
I want a passport that has stamps in it.
And jetpacks!


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

1 I want to be proud of myself
2 I want to be good at something
3 I want to be happy

Number 1 and 2 must happen in order for my happiness to rise. If not, then I am looking at a horrible future.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

1.I don't want to care how this society views me according to their standards.

2. I want to get out of this state after college. 

3. I hope to find a group of accepting and supportive people to be around. For me, only my immediate family has been on that level. 

4. I hope life gets better after university. 

5. I will become 100% fluent in 3 langauges: Spanish, Arabic, and Urdu. So far, Spanish is my second best language.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll meet with most of my online friends.


----------



## warentucker (Jun 25, 2012)

weirdfishes1 said:


> I will be Happy. Thats all you really have to say.
> 
> Oh and Radiohead will come out with more albums :clap


dido


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

I will be fulfilled in my part-time job as a speech therapist and have a partner and two children who will be the center of my world.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I will have a boyfriend.
I will have a boyfriend.
I will have a boyfriend.
I will have a boyfriend.
I will have a boyfriend.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I will have a full-time job that pays enough to support me and that I don't hate.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kennnie said:


> i will have a body simliar to taylor lautners ;D
> 
> i will be agod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I want this as well :yes


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

I will be happy
I will completely love myself
I will be better
I will get my own place
I will find peace
I will be grateful for the time I've been given on this beautiful planet
and I will be more grateful for life I've been given!


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I want to be happy. That's all.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I would like to be me freely


----------



## Chacho (Apr 8, 2012)

I will be happy
I will have a well-paid job, preferably in advertising or computer-related
I will love my work place
I will have a lot of friends
I will have a best friend
I will have my own apartment
I will release some music singles and shoot a music video or two
I will marry my love


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I will be happy.
I will learn to accept I cannot and will never be able to change certain things.
I will forgive.
I will move abroad.
I will get married and have kids.
I will love my life.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll finally accept that I can never change the past
I will forgive myself for all my so called "failures"
I will have peace of mind
I will be happy!!!
and I will find someone I love, and talk about the cosmos/stare at the stars together


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I would like to be comfortable and completely secure with myself so I don't get bothered by random comments other people make.
I wish to be happy and content with my life.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I will live in a world of undeniable peace where everyone can unite.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would like a quick and painless death before I'm 40


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm happy with my life.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Jetpacks


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll be riding unicorns with rainbow horns and napping on plushy clouds, happy and free.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I will have four lovely children.


----------



## Tena (Jul 2, 2012)

a ferrari in my front lawn


----------



## ShannelTheUgly (Feb 11, 2012)

I will have plastic surgery.
I will be pregnant with a girl.
I will finally have social life and get *bleep* out my *bleep* apartment.
I will go on a *real* date.
I will travel to all over Asia and Europe.
Stop have so much self hatred and disgust for myself.
Stop being a careless stupid *****....ok , I'm going stop because feel a rant coming on.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## blueingreen (Jun 10, 2012)

I will be happY!


----------



## Schnapps (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be free of fear.
I will drive. 
I will have a job that supports me and that I'm good at. 
I will be happy in my relationships with other people.
I will train my dogs.
I will face life and be happy. 
I will be independent.


----------



## 733839 (Jan 11, 2012)

I will move out.
I will have driver's license.
I will own a gun.
I will build a database operating system.
I will build a mechanized flying drone.
I will get fit.
I will get a girlfriend.


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

I will not blush in the tiniest social situations ever again.
I will not be awkward.
I will be more charismatic.
People will not ignore me anymore.
I will feel confident with myself.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

social outcast said:


> 1 I want to be proud of myself
> 2 I want to be good at something
> 3 I want to be happy
> 
> Number 1 and 2 must happen in order for my happiness to rise. If not, then I am looking at a horrible future.


nice post


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Janniffy said:


> I would like to be me freely


same here


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will go to watch A movie wid him tomorrow


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I will be successful
I will be comfortable with myself
I will find someone who loves me despite how neurotic I am
I will never have another panic attack
I will learn to like people a little more
I will get rid of my nervous tics
I will get over my irrational fears
I will stop trying to control what I can't


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

I will get past my anxiety and depression.
I will stop overthinking/over-analyzing everything.


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

I will have my own apartment
I will live in Chicago or New York City
I will be married
I will have a great paying job
I will love my job
I will remain a size 3
I will be happy


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i wanna be with him him for a hangout...we will have great time together...as i always imagined in my dreams


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I will say "IN YOUR FACE, *******!" to everyone who has ever doubted me after I accomplish my goals. 

Nah, I probably wouldn't say that. I would just think it while looking at them, with the most annoying and smuggest smile on my face.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> I will say "IN YOUR FACE, *******!" to everyone who has ever doubted me after I accomplish my goals.
> 
> Nah, I probably wouldn't say that. I would just think it while looking at them, with the most annoying and smuggest smile on my face.


 Amen


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I will:

Get my drivers licence
A car
Cum laude geslaagd
Go to prom (with my secret crush)


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to and will:
-Improve my self-confidence and reduce my severe self-consciousness issues

-Start using my Overcoming SA sources and not get lazy when it comes to improvement

-Get this job that I applied job at my college


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

I will have a place to walk out to that I can enjoy.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

I will enjoy and understand the meaning of life 
I will be a lawyer and shallow people who look down on me will give me respect
I will travel, meet a lot of people and experience diff cultures
I will be financially stable and be able to help my parents
I will speak about SA


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

A lot of people have said 'I will travel' (as much as I want) which I concur with. Although there are a lot of intermediate or more important goals (like reduce anxiety, be more social etc.), for me, traveling is the best testament to feeling happy and secure in yourself. In a nutshell:
I will not dread doing things that I actually WANT to do!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Serve society and get paid handsomely!
Be able to lift 285 in BP again!
Become a cop!
Never have to apologize for the man I am!
Be a good rock climber!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Anxiety free


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i wnat to laugh whole day today...


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I will be cheery again
I will be independent
I will only see the good in people again and wont care what they think of me. Even if it does take me back to being a naive fool.


----------



## waytooshy (Jul 1, 2012)

I will have an outrageously successful career, to the envy of everyone who makes fun of me today. 
I will love and be loved. 
I will have new friends who love me for who I am and accept my flaws. 
And I will adopt a kitten.


----------



## Kchloee (Jul 21, 2012)

I will raise my self esteem.
I will be fit and healthy again.
I will be madly in love (again).
I will not be as emotional.
I will be more social.


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

"I do."


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I want to have seen the world.


----------



## crazymuppet (Dec 10, 2011)

I want a spouse who loves me maybe a little bit too much,
Have my own family with a proper house,
People to be peaceful and not start wars,


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

he will call on my phone one day on his own and talk to me


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

I will work hard
I will be successful
I will have the strength and determination and perseverence


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I will be happy.
I will get a good job.
I will get a dog.
I will win the many battles I have to fight.
I will find love.
I will be brave.


----------



## space alchemist (Jul 26, 2012)

Evo said:


> I will have a girlfriend...


I've been saying that for years...One day...One day.... 

Second to that I'd have to say, I want to work for Virgin Galactic.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

I will help make a positive contribution in this world.
I will find better ways to cope with my depression and SAD.
I will tour the world


----------



## gabe9 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just want to be happy 75% of the time instead of 40%


----------



## gabe9 (Aug 7, 2012)

hazelblue said:


> A lot of people have said 'I will travel' (as much as I want) which I concur with. Although there are a lot of intermediate or more important goals (like reduce anxiety, be more social etc.), for me, traveling is the best testament to feeling happy and secure in yourself. In a nutshell:
> I will not dread doing things that I actually WANT to do!


my girlfiend and I have been fighting a lot recently. Lots of tension and arguements. To make a long story short her and I recently went on vacation for 3 days and the entire time we NEVER fought once.

I agree 100% about traveling.. Its great for the soul.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I will be a rockstar.


----------



## derrickrose (Mar 26, 2011)

thankful to God everyday


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

I belong to someone.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It looks beautiful up here on the summit of Mt. Everest.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Found my doppelgänger.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I will be free


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I wnat to be happy and self-satisfied and in a relationship sooner


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

I will feel at home again.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I will have inner peace, i will feel calm 90% of the time


----------



## Insanity153 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will have friends
I will not die alone
I will not change myself for noone 
I will have my own place
I will try to work on myself more
I will try to overcome my fears 
I will stop beeing anxious around other people.


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

bottleofblues said:


> I will have inner peace, i will feel calm 90% of the time


Inner peace is a good one I'm definately searching for that too 

I want a normal happy little life really. I would study again then run my own small business, and have my own little family - hubby, kid and a bunny!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

That I'll be in a relationship.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will have no regrets.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

That I will look back and view this as just a bad episode of my life and not the defining feature of it.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ill check back in a couple years...

1. get a job in a foreign country
2. have my own place (rented is fine)
3. in a relationship
4. if everything fails, i have to be doing something drastic like a nomad who travels around. 
5. not be living with my parents as soon as possible. 30 is the absolute limit. even a hermit in the mountains is better, preferably the nomad thing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll be independent.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I will obtain a Vespa scooter.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

I will get up and get out of the house without even questioning how it will go.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will have clear skin.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I will be rich without having to put forth any effort.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I will steal all of @noydb's money without having to put forth any effort.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> I will steal all of @noydb's money without having to put forth any effort.


:bah Can't trust anyone on SAS anymore.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I won't be running away from my fears anymore
I'll have less doubts
I'll have more motivation


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

i will get an apprentichip as a tattoo artist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

.....

.....

....want to get a bf.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm independent
I'm self-employed
I live by the ocean(preferably the Atlantic)
I live a healthier lifestyle


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I will be with someone who isn't repulsed by me and actually wants to spend time with me.

I will be self-sufficient and financially independent.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That I'll be able to make up for all of the things that I missed out on in life due to this curse known as SA. And to live out my dreams. There are so many things that I want to do life and if it were not for financial issues, I'd be doing those. So yeah, I'd need that taken care of as well. I want my life to to be the exact opposite of what it is now. From constant boredom, to constant excitement. I've had enough of this SA bull****.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Someone will notice me in a good way.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone will love me.
I'll be my ideal body weight.
I'll own my own home or wth my partner.
I'll have a great career.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I will get a better job. Coworkers at my current job will be held accountable for the **** they pull.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I want to make $3,000 a month.


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

i won't have depression, less anxiety, i get 50/50 custody of my kids, long term sobriety, real friends, a new living location.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

I'll win the lotto and never have to work another day in my life


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll travel to desired locations/countries, even if they're brief.
I'll meet the love of my life and vision a future we agree upon the choices made.
I'll have a direction in my life and make sure to share it with others, especially if it'll help them.
I'll find room in my heart to forgive and become a better person through that forgiveness.
I'll live the life I truly want no matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

I will be highly respected among my colleagues


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-No more staying up late
-To combat this immune system disorder that has affected a certain part of my body.
-For this Master's Degree t be totally worth when I graduate in mid-2018.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I will live in a state far away from the one I currently live in.

I will be independent and able to drive myself to and from work and anywhere else I want to go.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I won't have to suffer on a daily basis.


----------



## fairyface (Aug 14, 2016)

Ill have confidence
Ill have a postgraduate degree
Ill have healthy friendships/relationships
Ill travel
Ill have a job I enjoy where ill get to help people
Ill be independant
Ill be happy


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Ill win the lottery jackpot or my dad wins the lottery jackpot
I will get a good office job
I will get two healthy children
I will get a close friend
They will find a permanent affortable cure for migraines.


----------



## gmerdude (Jan 19, 2016)

For racism to stop being brought back and shoved down peoples throat's and for everyone to stop being so ego dominated self evolved 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunrisesunset (Jun 12, 2009)

I want a boyfriend/husband.
I want kids.
I want to earn six figures a year.
I want to be a bestselling author.
I want my various mental health issues to go away.
I want to be fit and slim.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Sunrisesunset said:


> I want a boyfriend/husband.
> I want kids.
> I want to earn six figures a year.
> *I want to be a bestselling author*.
> ...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To own a really great saltwater aquarium or move near the ocean.
To be self-employed


----------



## oursong (Jul 3, 2015)

I live in a nice big apartment with laundry facilities and lots of natural light
I am slim
I have beaten my addiction to sugar
I have my bachelors degree
I have enough money to travel comfortably
I have a better relationship with one of my family members
I am getting Lasik surgery so I never have to wear contacts or glasses again
I feel more confident in social situations


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

I want to be happy 
I want to be in a good, corny relationship 
I want to be successful 
I want to make my mommy proud 
I want to make my sister and niece proud 
I want to stop feeling like a loser 
I want to stop being a failure.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

To have my life back to fairly normal.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

Having so much money that I will retire before 35


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I want to be selfless like my manager on that one day when I was sick with the flu but still came to work, when he saw me barely able to ingest spaghetti at lunch and then dropped a date cookie on the table where I was sitting and said, "here, you need this." 
I want a loving relationship, obviously. With plenty of benefits and mutual understanding.
I want to grow closer to the deity of my choice and in doing so, feel inspired or back to normal again. Basically find Jesus and hopefully not lose this Jesus-like manner. Corny, but it works for some people.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I want...

To be free of pain
To be healthy & fit
To live in the suburbs (California or Florida)
To live in a an utopian society


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

He died without hurting others.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AngstyTeenager (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll have a partner. 
I'll be working toward a nursing degree. 
I'll be happy.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll have a 

healthy weight and active lifestyle
healthy income and finances
healthy long term love relationship
healthy children
healthy friendships
healthy pets
healthy and happy mind
healthy and happy home

yup those are all the goals.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

He died painlessly along with his family and grandmother in an accident.


----------

